# blood tests after total thyroidectomy



## justmethatsall (Oct 1, 2015)

I had my total thyroidectomy 3 days ago and just got the lab slip in the mail today to do before I see my endo in a couple weeks. The script is only for tsh and free t4. Usually he checks my t3 also (except sometimes when he wonders why he didn't add it to my script :wacko Maybe it is not necessary now............but I am assuming it is! He hates it when I question him even though I still do.

So.......t3 or no t3. that is the question.

Thanks.

Glo


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's soon enough after your surgery that you could live without the T3 test for now. Pick your battles, you know?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have free t3 tested until we were in the "fine tuning" stages, so I agree with Octavia.


----------

